# Smith and Edwards Gun Sale and Auction



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

S+E has their annual gun sale starting tomorrow morning at 9 AM and then the gun auction Saturday starting at noon. They have some pretty good sale prices, the auction is fun to go to, but pretty difficult to get a good deal on anything since so many people stupidly drive the price up often times to MORE than what they are for sale behind the counter. The gun sale is the way to go to get an actual deal. They usually give away 3 or 4 guns for free during the auction to whoever the high bidder is so that makes it fun. It's a good atmosphere though if you've never been and are bored on Saturday. Here is a link with the list of guns on sale and the auction list.

https://blog.smithandedwards.com/gun-auction-sale/


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Those sonsabitches have too much of my money already. They are only 10 miles from my house in Perry and I checked them regularly. I use to peruse their gun racks and reloading isle, see something I like, drool on things and just leap out at a salesman and say "gimme that!". I went to one of their auctions and it was too much. I can't go. My finances can't handle any more.

This is me at an auction:


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

What's the mystery safe?


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Mavis13 said:


> What's the mystery safe?


Its pretty cool. You bid on the safe and it is filled with a lot of cool things from guns to ammo. I have never seen one that didn't have a lot of great items in it worth a lot of money.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Mavis13 said:


> What's the mystery safe?


Last year I believe it sold for $17,500 and had $21k worth of stuff inside of it. Guns, ammo, scopes, knife set, sitka gear, kennetrek boots, swarovski spotting scope, and a some other stuff. After a bidder wins it they read off a list of all the items in the safe. It's some good high quality stuff they pack it with. I do recall one time maybe 7 or 8 years ago someone paid more than what the contents were worth so they threw in the difference in gift cards to the store. If you had $20k burning a hole in your pocket it'd be a fun way to blow it!


----------

